# Bad news for shore fisherman...



## johan32 (Jun 26, 2008)

According to the City of Huron FB page, the Huron pier from the old block house out to the end and the Nickle Plate pier are now off limits to all people. Apparently it is federal gov't. property and they are the ones that put the signs up not the city. A lot of people are going to be really upset about this if it's true...


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

Yes I saw this to wonder if they will enforce it if so you won’t see the guys lining up in the fall to cast for eyes !!!so let me ask if I troll the wall to close your not suppose to be there am i in the wrong or are you for trespassing???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scorpio V (Aug 23, 2013)

.


----------



## Farmhand (Jul 11, 2011)

write them and get a permission slip lol


----------



## Fishtracker1 (Mar 29, 2009)

Time to call/write to pressure state and federal elected officials that represent us. People have enjoyed the pier for years and years. What now worried about a lawsuit against the fed's if someone sprains an ankle or heaven forbid drowns ?


----------



## Worldsbest1stmate (Mar 5, 2020)

In the word of Larry the Cable Guy "some blue kid ruined it for everyone"


----------



## OhioMadMan (May 16, 2004)

I've been waiting for them to do this at crane creek during ice fishing that's federal property and I'm sure that will be next


----------



## Fishinaddict (Sep 23, 2014)

If "the man" wants to walk out on those icy slippery bird crap covered rocks to ticket shorefisherman MAKE HIM WALK TO THE VERY END AND BUST HIS ASS. Why bother people recreating when there's drug dealers and pedofiles on every corner!! Really???


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

If it's posted it's posted and it's still BREAKING THE LAW. People blatantly breaking a petty law like this takes time away from law enforcement for other more important things. Being federal for those that would chose to ignore the no trespassing I would hope they would enforce to the fullest to start. What Threeteen said below is the most likely cause. The few ruining it for everyone.


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

And again the city was just as surprised. It's no reflection on the town


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

Could it have been a result of parking and trash problems like what happened at camp perry?


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

threeten said:


> Could it have been a result of parking and trash problems like what happened at camp perry?


probably


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

Not a trash issue but mostly the danger issue. The guy that fell in last year a good example.


----------



## texasrig (Apr 11, 2013)

I'm sure were still allowed to duck hunt off the end of it. If just if your fishing.


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

island troller said:


> The guy that fell in last year a good example.


Didn’t know about that


----------



## undertaker (Jan 20, 2013)

I know a lot of guys that take vacation to fish that in the fall. Guess they take their money to another town.


----------



## stampman60 (Jan 12, 2015)

After be sued myself from someone getting hurt on my property ( trip broke thumb ). Lawyer said by posting a no trespassing sign it will protect against punitive damages but you will still be liable for medical. Case in point; if someone enters your property you are liable for medical if injured. If you invite them to enter ( garage sale, open ) then the can go after punitive damages ( loss wages, pain & suffering ) I am not a lawyer just my experience. You can thank are sue craze society.


----------



## Fishinaddict (Sep 23, 2014)

funny, I fell in a grocery store on water from melting ice and blew out my knee. Clearly not my fault, they left a bag of ice melting at a register, no lawyer would take the case!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

stampman60 said:


> After be sued myself from someone getting hurt on my property ( trip broke thumb ). Lawyer said by posting a no trespassing sign it will protect against punitive damages but you will still be liable for medical. Case in point; if someone enters your property you are liable for medical if injured. If you invite them to enter ( garage sale, open ) then the can go after punitive damages ( loss wages, pain & suffering ) I am not a lawyer just my experience. You can thank are sue craze society.


----------



## JOE W (Jun 4, 2004)

that sign wont last .


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

Why won’t the sign be there long that would be destroying federal property 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s.a.m (Feb 22, 2016)

OhioMadMan said:


> I've been waiting for them to do this at crane creek during ice fishing that's federal property and I'm sure that will be next


You sure crane creek beach is federal?


----------



## Fishtracker1 (Mar 29, 2009)

KPI said:


> Why won’t the sign be there long that would be destroying federal property
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mail boxes are also federal property but we see a lot of them vandalize for less of a reason, just sayin.


----------



## captainshotgun (Jul 8, 2009)

stampman60 said:


> After be sued myself from someone getting hurt on my property ( trip broke thumb ). Lawyer said by posting a no trespassing sign it will protect against punitive damages but you will still be liable for medical. Case in point; if someone enters your property you are liable for medical if injured. If you invite them to enter ( garage sale, open ) then the can go after punitive damages ( loss wages, pain & suffering ) I am not a lawyer just my experience. You can thank are sue craze society.


Not if you give permission to hunt or fish for free. Read the permission form in your hunting rule book


----------



## OhioMadMan (May 16, 2004)

s.a.m said:


> You sure crane creek beach is federal?


I could be wrong but, I think when they turned it into magee marsh instead of crane creek it went federal then


----------



## s.a.m (Feb 22, 2016)

OhioMadMan said:


> I could be wrong but, I think when they turned it into magee marsh instead of crane creek it went federal then


Magee is state Ottawa is federal, from turtle Creek to just shy of crane creek,not the beach, is state except for a little along rt 2


----------



## fisherman 2 (Dec 29, 2012)

it's trump's fault...vote him out.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

No it's brainwashed anti-American socialist tools like this is whats wrong with this world. SMH


fisherman 2 said:


> it's trump's fault...vote him out.


----------



## OhioMadMan (May 16, 2004)

fisherman 2 said:


> it's trump's fault...vote him out.


TDS is real


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

johan32 said:


> According to the City of Huron FB page, the Huron pier from the old block house out to the end and the Nickle Plate pier are now off limits to all people. Apparently it is federal gov't. property and they are the ones that put the signs up not the city. A lot of people are going to be really upset about this if it's true...



The 'BIRD' people won't stand for this!
& the City will have to change ALL of their websites.
Keep talking/ bringing it up,,,,, more the merrier on this kind of topic. ;>)

*Mile Long Fishing Pier & Huron Lighthouse*
*







Location: end of N. Main Street* 
*Hours: Dawn to Dusk* 
*The Huron Lighthouse is maintained by the United States Coast Guard.* The mile long pier is open to the public and is a great fishing spot all year long. The Huron Spoils Site is located adjacent to the Huron Lighthouse. *This 64 acre containment facility one day may be a beautiful island park. This facility is owned by the US Army Corps of Engineers.*

The pier is heavily used for fishing year-round and is a popular site for walkers as well as birdwatchers; and is designated as one of Ohio's "hot spots" for birding--visit the Lake Erie Birding Trail website; follow the links to "Huron Harbor West Pier" for more information. State of Ohio Fishing License Agent Locations (note: locations are listed by county, Huron is located in Erie County). 

https://www.cityofhuron.org/government/departments/parks-and-recreation/parks

*Like*
*'PAY' $5 for 24hr access,,,, (It'll help with maintenance & clean-up) & when you pay, you sign a (seasonal) NO FAULT CLAUSE! (like they do on some OBX fishing piers)*

*And if it 'flies' in HURON,,,, adopt the same system for MOSQUITO & PYMI CAUSEWAYS,,, & on ALL of those private 'NO-TRESPASSING' propertys that are now off limits,, in & around CONN, BULA, GENEVA,,,,,,,, *

*LIKE, All around all of the shorelines, at 'OUR' (taxpayer) LAKES.?*

*KISS*

*You guys will just have to excuse me,,,,,, for flying off the handle, again.*
*I'm STILL VERY PISSED ABOUT 'AQUA' SHUTTING DOWN ALL OF THE FISHING, AROUND ALL OF 'THEIR' LAKES!*
*(The property OWNERS no longer 'OWN' the shoreline acreage around those lakes???? BUT, they STILL HAVE TO PAY THE 'SHORE-FRONT PROPERTY' TAXES$$$$$? WT''''''*

*I JUST WANT TO KNOW ONE THING,,,, WHO PAYED FOR THOSE DAMS?*
*If it was the 'TAX PAYER',,,,, I WANT 'MY' MONEY BACK!*
*(or tear down those aged dams, & drain MY LAKES! I want that property BACK! ;>)*


----------



## mkalink (Mar 28, 2010)

fisherman 2 said:


> it's trump's fault...vote him out.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

tic tic tic


----------



## ultra elite 50 (Mar 2, 2020)

I read in another board that they aren’t going to be enforcing this it’s just a way to cover them from potential suits.


----------



## mkalink (Mar 28, 2010)

Update on Huron Pier from the Army Corps 
of Engineers: First email below are the questions I asked. 2nd email is their response.

QUESTIONS:

Mrs. Blair,

Thank you for kindly responding to my email and understanding my frustrations. I have sent the information you have provided to the City of Huron.

I have a few other questions if you could please provide the answers or point me in the right direction on who can answer these questions if you cannot.

Can people still walk out past the posted signs at their own risk without being cited / fined? If that answer is no who will be the public entity responsible for enforcing this? Coast Guard, ODNR, local police?

I greatly appreciate your correspondence as I know you are probably inundated daily with many emails and voicemails similar to mine.

Thank you and have a nice day,



ANSWERS:
CLASSIFICATION: UNCLASSIFIED

Mr. 

There's not a public entity enforcing the signs.
We're going to be putting up similar signs at other breakwalls around Lake Erie and Lake Ontario due to multiple people drowning when they either got knocked off a breakwall or tried to swim from one to the other. We want to make sure people are aware of the hazards especially because the majority of the breakwalls were built in the 1920's to have a 50 year life cycle. Most are well beyond that. We've been repairing the different structures in the harbors and Lake Erie as funding becomes available. So while the breakwalls will reduce wave energy they're not built for people to safely be on. We want to make sure everyone is aware of the safety concerns, we don't want anyone to lose their life because they weren't aware of the risk.

I hope that helps answer your questions. Please feel free to call me if you have any other questions.

Best,

Susie Blair
Public Affairs, Deputy Chief
U.S. Army Corps of Engineers
Buffalo District
1776 Niagara Street,
Buffalo, NY 14207
Telephone: (716)879-4410
Email: [email protected].
I copy and pasted this from another site.


----------



## BeerBatter (Aug 1, 2006)

What happens when they tell people they can’t get in the rivers to fish?
Too dangerous ?


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

Just another rule they don't enforce like speed limits and stop signs. only the law abiding people will follow them. If they are going to allow entry then put up enter at your own risk. Just another example of our government at it's dumbest. What a waste of my tax dollars. I tried to email that address and it doesn't work.


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

we had similar issue with access "too near" TVA (federal) dams in TN. there was a movement by the fishing and boat folks in TN via their federal representatives to have the exclusion zone removed. they removed it...


----------



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

mkalink said:


> Update on Huron Pier from the Army Corps
> of Engineers: First email below are the questions I asked. 2nd email is their response.
> 
> QUESTIONS:
> ...



The problem will be when a local cop gets greedy or just decides that he/she doesn't like the look of someone and wants to search/run their ID for warrants without a legit RAS.


----------



## stampman60 (Jan 12, 2015)

My local cop couldn't walk out to the red marker without some help. I doubt the cops will walk all the way out to catch those harden criminals trespassers .


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

stampman60 said:


> My local cop couldn't walk out to the red marker without some help. I doubt the cops will walk all the way out to catch those harden criminals trespassers .


they wouldn't have too, they could just sit there and wait for them to walk off the breakwall


----------



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

stampman60 said:


> My local cop couldn't walk out to the red marker without some help. I doubt the cops will walk all the way out to catch those harden criminals trespassers .


It's kinda like how you can't cover any of your licence plate but you see 20-50-100 a day with frames that do just that, Granny doesn't get pulled over for it. But put one on and cruise around about the time the bars close and you will get plenty of attention for it. --An excuse, not a reason.


----------



## surffishn (Jan 20, 2010)

JOE W said:


> that sign wont last .


Then a chain link fence is next.


----------



## Fishtracker1 (Mar 29, 2009)

Funny, we came in past the lighthouse today around 1:30. We notice a young woman walking onto the high wall from the light house. Wished after I'd have taken a pic to post so everyone could have a laugh like we did.


----------



## AC_ESS (Nov 15, 2008)

You just cant fish their for the fall brawl. Technically is a rule and regulations


----------



## birdcrazy (Jan 15, 2014)

AC_ESS said:


> You just cant fish their for the fall brawl. Technically is a rule and regulations


Your saying I'm trespassing and catch a winning fish it is a DQ?


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Technically that would be the case . God forbid someone speeds on the way to launch their boat , or rolls a intersection on the way to launch their boat to fish the brawl as well .


----------



## Fishtracker1 (Mar 29, 2009)

AC_ESS said:


> You just cant fish their for the fall brawl. Technically is a rule and regulations


The above said and yet guy's could take home the cash last year after fishing without license until after the money fish were caught ? Incredible !!


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

ducknut141 said:


> Just another rule they don't enforce like speed limits and stop signs. only the law abiding people will follow them. If they are going to allow entry then put up enter at your own risk. Just another example of our government at it's dumbest. What a waste of my tax dollars. I tried to email that address and it doesn't work.


we have no goverment,that is dictatorship they are all lawers-theefs.

put sighn on
enter at your own risk 
and if lawer fill law suit ,he should be henged first before they proseed.


----------



## AC_ESS (Nov 15, 2008)

birdcrazy said:


> Your saying I'm trespassing and catch a winning fish it is a DQ?


Correct. You have to pass a lie detector test. Which obviously has been beaten in the past. I wouldn’t take that chance. I am too honest and would fail


----------

